# Camphor Bowl



## Cwalker935 (Nov 1, 2015)

Finished up this camphor bowl today.  9 inches in diameter, 5" tall.  Had to fill some holes with epoxy and mica powder.  This one is all about the grain.  Wood doesn't get much better than this.



View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 1, 2015)

WOW!  Keeper for sure!


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 1, 2015)

My god that looks wonderful.  You are right about the 'grain'.....very nice.


----------



## mark james (Nov 1, 2015)

Beautiful job Cody!  

I appreciate the shape - needs some practice to get to this level!  

Looks wonderful.


----------



## MikeL (Nov 1, 2015)

Superb!  Really like it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 1, 2015)

Great bowl. Love working camphor.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 1, 2015)

GaryMGg said:


> Great bowl. Love working camphor.



Certainly opened up my sinuses, even thru the respirator.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 1, 2015)

Awesome bowl Cody.
Camphor is one of my favorite woods.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks for the positive comments.  Camphor certainly is a beautiful wood.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Nov 3, 2015)

Stunning piece of work there Cody. Congratulations on a great job.

Bob


----------



## Old Codger (Nov 5, 2015)

Cody...AWESOME!!!  What else is there to say...  ;>)


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## PapaTim (Nov 10, 2015)

That's a beautiful job on a beautiful piece of tree.
After turning Camphor, I'll bet your sinuses won't be blocked for the rest of this year.


----------

